# 261311 ANZSCO code



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I am not sure if this question has been answered already.. So just posting to get everybody's thoughts..

As of now, I have applied for ACS under the SOL code 261311 - Analyst programmer...

Are there anybody else who have applied under the same code..

And other than GSM, is there any possibility for any SS for this ANZSCO code.. Where can i check this information..

Any info would be of great help...


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not sure if this question has been answered already.. So just posting to get everybody's thoughts..
> 
> ...


I applied for Analyst Programmer............ I believe NSW and Victoria has this code.. need to check


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Chennaite,

Thanks for your reply.

How to check for that..

Can you please provide me the links..


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Chennaite,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


Thanks for the update.. I can see NSW also has 261311 in its SOL...

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Even SA has 261311 in its SOL list.. but with medium availability.. 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/sit...minated Occupation List 2012-13 - 2Aug12x.pdf


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thanks for the update.. I can see NSW also has 261311 in its SOL...
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../STNI-Update-List-of-Occupations-22.09.11.pdf


Please apply for NSW. You should get a response within couple of weeks.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Please apply for NSW. You should get a response within couple of weeks.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for your reply.

From your timelines, I can see that you had applied for two states.. But the dates are confusing...

Can you please explain your filing process in detail..

It would be of real help to me and all the others..


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> ...


Well i applied for NSW on 16th July- ACK on 23rd- Rejected on 27th
VIC - applied on 22nd June (as DBA) - ACK on 10th July

Now what happened is that when i applied for VIC i did not have my assessment result rather it was in progress. ACS came back and told me that they cannot assess me as DBA since i did not have required experience as DBA and suggested me to choose Analyst Programmer as my ANZSCO code. And they assessed me as Analyst programmer. 

Hence i had to apply again to VIC and that is how you see the 2nd VIC application. Anyways i have asked them to close one of them.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

May I ask why your application for NSW was rejected..


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> May I ask why your application for NSW was rejected..


ofcourse.. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/868363-post7.html


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Well i applied for NSW on 16th July- ACK on 23rd- Rejected on 27th
> VIC - applied on 22nd June (as DBA) - ACK on 10th July
> 
> Now what happened is that when i applied for VIC i did not have my assessment result rather it was in progress. ACS came back and told me that they cannot assess me as DBA since i did not have required experience as DBA and suggested me to choose Analyst Programmer as my ANZSCO code. And they assessed me as Analyst programmer.
> ...


Seeing ur timeline..NSW SS results came so fast!!! I was under impressions these SS applications will take 3 months to get results


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

nivas said:


> Seeing ur timeline..NSW SS results came so fast!!! I was under impressions these SS applications will take 3 months to get results


NSW is the fastest to give you an SS. They usually take the decision within a week's time (as you can see i was rejected in 5 days ). The delay that you see is to get your application in because they do not have an online system eek: pathetic at it) and you have to send your application by post. I think other than NSW, WA is quite fast but you do not see many ICT folks opting for WA.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a mainframe programmer with 6 years of experience..
I guess I will have to wait with my fingers crossed for the ACS assessment..

I dont know how they will assess my experience wrt to the job code..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> NSW is the fastest to give you an SS. They usually take the decision within a week's time (as you can see i was rejected in 5 days ). The delay that you see is to get your application in because they do not have an online system eek: pathetic at it) and you have to send your application by post. I think other than NSW, WA is quite fast but you do not see many ICT folks opting for WA.


NWS seems to be very fast!!!  anyhow my first choice is to Victoria...once my acs and ielts is done...i will be applying vic ss...

All the Best for you Victoria SS...Keep us posted


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

nivas said:


> NWS seems to be very fast!!!  anyhow my first choice is to Victoria...once my acs and ielts is done...i will be applying vic ss...
> 
> All the Best for you Victoria SS...Keep us posted


Well your are better off with VIC since NSW does not sponsor your ANZSCO. But the only problem with VIC is they take a long time for the decision. Even for denial. I mean i understand for acceptance there might be 'n' number of reasons. But for denial there should be only few. Either you get it or you do not. But the waiting kills. And with the cut throat competition there will be only few invitations that VIC can provide since with skill select everyone should have an invite for 189 before VIC can give an invite for 190  (except for occupations on SOL2).


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi prgopala,

What do u mean by NSW does not sponsor your ANZSCO..

Can you please clarify..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi prgopala,
> 
> What do u mean by NSW does not sponsor your ANZSCO..
> 
> Can you please clarify..


What he means is, NSW's SNOL list doesn't contain my ANZSCO code - 261314, so I cannot apply for SS from NSW


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

nivas said:


> What he means is, NSW's SNOL list doesn't contain my ANZSCO code - 261314, so I cannot apply for SS from NSW


Correct. They only sponsor 3 ICT occupations i think.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks nivas and prgopala.. Got it..

I still have one more query..

What do u mean by "And with the cut throat competition there will be only few invitations that VIC can provide since with skill select everyone should have an invite for 189 before VIC can give an invite for 190  (except for occupations on SOL2). "


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thanks nivas and prgopala.. Got it..
> 
> I still have one more query..
> 
> What do u mean by "And with the cut throat competition there will be only few invitations that VIC can provide since with skill select everyone should have an invite for 189 before VIC can give an invite for 190  (except for occupations on SOL2). "


Some occupations are on SOL2 which always require a SS. Now from a skillselect standpoint all ICT occupations are clubbed under ANZSCO codes which have their own ceilings (check out reports tab -> occupation ceilings Skillselect).
Now say for example
Analyst Programmer - 261311
Software Tester - 261314

Both these occupations fall under occupation ceiling 2613XX -Software and Applications Programmers which has 5160 position. And this ceiling is cumulative of SOL1 & SOL2. So now when a software tester has to forcefully wait for SS and then an invitation, an Analyst programmer can just get assessment and IELTS and fill up EOI and get an invitation for 189 visa. You get my point now?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes.. Thanks..
Consider this.. I have applied for 261311...If I get assessment and IELTS, I have to file an EOI.. After that I have two options..

1. Wait for an invite for 189.
2. Apply for SS under 190. If that state sponsors me, I will be automatically invited to apply..

Am I correct..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Some occupations are on SOL2 which always require a SS. Now from a skillselect standpoint all ICT occupations are clubbed under ANZSCO codes which have their own ceilings (check out reports tab -> occupation ceilings Skillselect).
> Now say for example
> Analyst Programmer - 261311
> Software Tester - 261314
> ...


Yes, it is a 2 step process for SS applicants. But when you get an SS approval from Victoria, and then when applied for EOI, you will be automatically invited for applying visa...(that is what mentioned in victoria website , not sure about the other states)


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Nivas,

I am still not clear on what prgopala meant by "since with skill select everyone should have an invite for 189 before VIC can give an invite for 190 "


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Nivas,
> 
> I am still not clear on what prgopala meant by "since with skill select everyone should have an invite for 189 before VIC can give an invite for 190 "


Plain and simple, Since Vic takes 3 months to take a decision on SS and 189 invitations are every month, my forecast is 189 invitations will eat away most of the quota meant for "occupation ceiling 2613XX -Software and Applications Programmers". But yeah if you have a SS from any state you are guaranteed an invitation provided job ceilings have not reached for that particular occupation.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Yes.. Thanks..
> Consider this.. I have applied for 261311...If I get assessment and IELTS, I have to file an EOI.. After that I have two options..
> 
> 1. Wait for an invite for 189.
> ...


1. Wait for an invite for 189.* -->Correct*
2. Apply for SS under 190. If that state sponsors me, I will be automatically invited to apply.. *--> Correct. Provided you have not been invited for 189 and your EOI is not in an 'unavailable' (your EOI will become unavailable when you have been invited to apply) state. *


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh ok ok.. Now i got you..  

Thanks for your patient explanation..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Just pondering and getting some questions again... 

1. Is it possible to apply for two SS at the same time.. Say VIC and NSW..

2. If I apply for a SS, do i automatically become ineligible for 189..i.e. Say I apply for VIC SS, does my EOI become "unavailable" for 189???


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Just pondering and getting some questions again...
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply for two SS at the same time.. Say VIC and NSW..
> 
> 2. If I apply for a SS, do i automatically become ineligible for 189..i.e. Say I apply for VIC SS, does my EOI become "unavailable" for 189???


Hi vinoth,
I have One doubt.
After ACS Assesment, Should we 1st file EOI and then apply for SS( Vic). or Should we apply for SS and then file EOI?

Thank You
RK


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi vinoth,
> I have One doubt.
> After ACS Assesment, Should we 1st file EOI and then apply for SS( Vic). or Should we apply for SS and then file EOI?
> 
> ...


Please file EOI. Then go for SS since all states require EOI number now.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Please file EOI. Then go for SS since all states require EOI number now.


Thank You very much


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Just pondering and getting some questions again...
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply for two SS at the same time.. Say VIC and NSW..
> 
> 2. If I apply for a SS, do i automatically become ineligible for 189..i.e. Say I apply for VIC SS, does my EOI become "unavailable" for 189???


1. Is it possible to apply for two SS at the same time.. Say VIC and NSW..
*-> Not all states permit this. For e.g. South Australia does not permit having an SS app with them and another state. In such cases they just deny you SS.
But you can apply for VIC and NSW simultaneously. *
2. If I apply for a SS, do i automatically become ineligible for 189..i.e. Say I apply for VIC SS, does my EOI become "unavailable" for 189???
*-> Your EOI will become 'unavailable' only when you receive an invitation. Not if you apply for SS.
*


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you very much for your clarification..


----------



## vjmelb (Jul 5, 2013)

*help*



rkv146 said:


> Thank You very much




Hi rkv146

Under the code 261311 ANZSCO code if you do not get SS will I not be able to apply in 189 independent as this code is listed in General Skilled Migration.
Am confused please help .. if I can apply for 189 visa using 261311 ANZSCO.


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Anyone currently trying with 261311?*

I am under assessment by ACS and VETASSESS for the job code 261311 - Analyst Programmer... Anyone currently trying with this code?


----------



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> I am under assessment by ACS and VETASSESS for the job code 261311 - Analyst Programmer... Anyone currently trying with this code?


Hi Karan, I've recently applied for ACS assessment but why did you apply with VETASSESS? Any particular reason?


----------

